# Sanremo 2014: i 14 big in gara. 18-22 Febbraio



## admin (18 Dicembre 2013)

Sono stati ufficializzati i nomi dei big che parteciperanno alla prossima edizione del Festival di Sanremo che inizierà il 18 Febbraio 2014 e terminerà il 22.. Tutti proporranno due brani: uno verrà scartato, l'altro verrà proposto in gara.

Ecco la lista dei cantati e delle rispettive canzoni:

Arisa: _Lentamente _e _Controvento_
Noemi: _Bagnati dal sole_ e _Un uomo è un albero_
Raphael Gualazzi feat. Bloody Beetroots: _Liberi o no_ e _Tanto ci sei_
Perturbazione: _L'unica_ e _L'Italia vista dal bar_
Cristiano De André: _Invisibili_ e _Il cielo è vuoto_
Renzo Rubino: _Ora_ e _Per sempre e poi basta_ 
Frankie Hi-Nrg: _Pedala_ e _Un uomo è vivo_
Giuliano Palma: _Così lontano_ e _Un bacio crudele_ 
Riccardo Sinigallia: _Prima di andare via_ e _Una rigenerazione_ 
Antonella Ruggiero: _Quando balliamo_ e _Da lontano_ 
Giusy Ferreri: _L'amore possiede il bene_ e _Ti porto a cena con me_
Francesco Renga: _A un isolato da te_ e _Vivendo adesso_
Francesco Sarcina: _Nel tuo sorriso_ e _In questa città_ 
Ron: _Un abbraccio unico_ e _Sing in the rain_.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Dicembre 2013)

cast abbastanza mediocre, ogni anno è sempre peggio. 
ci sono i soliti nomi "da sanremo", gente che fuori da lì non si è mai sentita. 

ecco invece i nomi delle nuove proposte:

Diodato: Babilonia
Filippo Graziani: Le cose belle
Rocco Hunt: Nu Juorno Buono
The Niro: 1969
Veronica De Simone: Nuvole che passano
Zibba: Senza di te
Bianca: Saprai
Vadim: La modernità


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ma che schifo di artisti sono? Se ne salva mezzo.


----------



## O Animal (18 Dicembre 2013)

Bloody Beetroots


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Bloody Beetroots



Con Gualazzi, mi incuriosisce molto questa accoppiata.
Frankie Hi-Nrg mi piace, meglio lui di Emis Killa e gente simile.
Apprezzo anche i Perturbazione e Cristiano De Andrè. Di Renzo Rubino conosco solo _Pop_ che mi piace.
Gli altri, escludendo forse Giuliano Palma, sono al limite del ridicolo, in primis Renga, l'Albano del Nord.
Nel complesso un cast piuttosto mediocre, peggiore rispetto a quello degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Vincerà Noemi o Giusy Ferreri.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Con Gualazzi, mi incuriosisce molto questa accoppiata.


Mah, secondo me uscirà una truzzata abominevole e mi dispiace perchè l'anno scorso Gualazzi ha cacciato fuori una perla come "Senza Ritegno" però la gente gli ha preferito la scontatissima "Sai".


----------



## Hammer (19 Dicembre 2013)

Perturbazione


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Mah, secondo me uscirà una truzzata abominevole e mi dispiace perchè l'anno scorso Gualazzi ha cacciato fuori una perla come "Senza Ritegno" però la gente gli ha preferito la scontatissima "Sai".



Concordo.
Escludendo gli Elii, la mia canzone preferita dello scorso Sanremo era proprio "Senza ritegno", stupenda. "Sai" invece non mi piaceva per niente.
Comunque sì, magari uscirà una truzzata abominevole però mi voglio fidare dell'uomo che ha la stessa loquacità di Pirlo


----------



## juventino (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ma ancora la fanno questa roba abominevole?!?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Dicembre 2013)

Roba che se qualcuno tra gli spettatori dovesse fare un peto rischierebbe di vincere


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Febbraio 2014)

Cioè raga ma avete visto chi ha vinto delle nuove proposte??? Cioè ma che roba è


----------



## Hammer (22 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Cioè raga ma avete visto chi ha vinto delle nuove proposte??? Cioè ma che roba è



Madonna, penoso  (Al di là del dialetto campano nella canzone)


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Febbraio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Madonna, penoso  (Al di là del dialetto campano nella canzone)



L'ho ascoltata ieri sera e non c'ho capito manco una parola


----------



## Hammer (22 Febbraio 2014)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> L'ho ascoltata ieri sera e non c'ho capito manco una parola



Io sto in provincia di Milano e la mia famiglia è interamente lombarda, fai tu quello che posso aver capito del ritornello 

A parte la mia incapacità di comprensione del testo, il resto è tutto pessimo. Si salva solo l'argomento


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Febbraio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Madonna, penoso  (Al di là del dialetto campano nella canzone)


Io sono casertano ed ho capito tutto il testo (orripilante). Ok l'argomento, ma lui è un tamarro dai, basta sentire canzoni come queste.




 Nulla contro il rap napoletano (Rocco hunt tra l'altro è di salerno, vabbè), anzi apprezzavo i Co sang e pure qualcosa di Clementino, ma questo è veramente insopportabile.


----------

